# A couple questions on pinning EOD



## Akkura (May 22, 2014)

Hey guys, just started a T-Prop cycle @ 200mg EOD.  Pinning Glutes because I've had serious pain in the past hitting other places (i.e. Quads).

So with my first injection, I was sloppy as fack - shaky, sweaty, all that fun stuff.  It caused for a pretty sloppy injection with the shaking but got it done just fine.  Nexy day comes as as you'd expect with 200mg of T Prop in 2ml Im really sore but nothing over the top (I imagine my sloppy injection technique made it worse than it needed to be.

Just did my second injection earlier tonight in the same spot, slightly different area of the Glute though (left Glute because I'm left handed).  Second injection was a breeze but it got me thinking..

am I going to be able to be able to pull off pinning the same Glute (in slightly different spots) EOD for 6 weeks?  Like I said, the pain is tolerable but am more concerned with scar tissue buildup or irritating my left glue EOD when its still sore from the previous injection.  I tried for the right tonight but I don't trust myself using my non dominant hand to pin with.

Is there anything majorly wrong with using one injection site EOD for 6 weeks?  Like I said the pain is manageable, but regarding any other issues with that I may not be aware of?

Also, I'm using 1 inch pins.  They're so easy but am concerned that I may not be injecting deep enough to get the Test into my bloodstream.  Is there significant advantage to using the usual 1.5 in. pins or should I be good with the 1 inch pins I've been using?

Thanks for any help with this!


----------



## Rumpy (May 22, 2014)

6 weeks is fine.  6 years and you might want to rotate.

Oh, and 1" should be OK, the test will get absorbed wherever you put it.  It will absorb faster in muscle than fat, so as long as you're hitting meat it's fine.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 22, 2014)

Personally i would not want to pump that much oil in the same spot for 6 weeks solid eod, and i also would like to avoid build up of scar tissue in that spot if it happens to be a favorite. Not saying it would happen to you necessarily, but the build up of scar tissue and hitting the same spot repeatedly can lead to situations like sterile abcesses being formed. 

 I would alternate glutes if you are going to hit them eod. But to each their own. 

There are other spots you can hit like delts, which used to be a favorite of mine before getting more adventurous with pinning locations.  Look into ventro gluteal injections, they are a favorite amongst many AAS users as they are easy to poke and nearly painless each time. 


1" 25g is what I tend to use for most spots, by the way.


----------



## snake (May 22, 2014)

Try to switch glues if you can. Glute shots are not as easy as other spots but seem to be more forgiving. You also have a bigger sweet spot. Any chance on getting  your better half to help?

1 1/2" is standard for glutes but if you are lean, you'll be ok with 1". It's not going directly into your bloodstream so if some ends up in the fat, your body will find it. I'm not for it but some guys go SQ and do just fine.


----------



## Get Some (May 22, 2014)

Trust me, you will build up scar tissue in the same location after just 3 weeks! I'm not sure if you've ever tried to inject through scar tissue, but it's like hitting a brick wall (not fun at all)! Rotate glute sides at the very worst and if you have a big enough ass rotate top to bottom (*still in the upper outer quadrant, but a few inches apart*).


----------



## Determined (May 22, 2014)

I pin pecs Delts thighs glutes lats biceps...  I would try more spots.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 22, 2014)

...heads up after 20weeks of eod. I rotated 4 diff spots and this is my resolve 

Scar tissue blows. And I will only be using long esters for ever.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 22, 2014)

Hit the quads and rotate the glutes. Quads are the easiest.


----------



## Rumpy (May 22, 2014)

Guys, EOD for six weeks is a total of 21 pins.  I'm all for rotating but 21 pins is not going to turn him into a crippled bag of scar tissue.  OP, it's always better to rotate but if you're only comfortable with one spot, 21 pins will not kill you.  Glutes are big enough that you'll never hit the same spot twice anyways.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 22, 2014)

I agree with rumpy when pinning tren ace eod I only rotate every 4 weeks..


----------



## DreamChaser (May 22, 2014)

Well some of the bigger sites that is


----------



## Akkura (May 22, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Guys, EOD for six weeks is a total of 21 pins.  I'm all for rotating but 21 pins is not going to turn him into a crippled bag of scar tissue.  OP, it's always better to rotate but if you're only comfortable with one spot, 21 pins will not kill you.  Glutes are big enough that you'll never hit the same spot twice anyways.



Thanks Rumpy, I'll try to rotate, but great perspective, thanks again.


----------



## Akkura (May 22, 2014)

snake said:


> Try to switch glues if you can. Glute shots are not as easy as other spots but seem to be more forgiving. You also have a bigger sweet spot. Any chance on getting  your better half to help?
> 
> 1 1/2" is standard for glutes but if you are lean, you'll be ok with 1". It's not going directly into your bloodstream so if some ends up in the fat, your body will find it. I'm not for it but some guys go SQ and do just fine.



Thanks for the suggestion Snake, great chance better half would be happy to help, will let you guys know how that one goes tomorrow evening, haha!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 23, 2014)

Its not only the number of pins you should be considering, its the amount of oil (2ml) eod that should be cause for concern IMO. Thats a decent amount of oil in the same spot. Again, to each their own.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 23, 2014)

you're going to wanna alternate cheeks bro.....trust me!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 23, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Guys, EOD for six weeks is a total of 21 pins.  I'm all for rotating but 21 pins is not going to turn him into a crippled bag of scar tissue.  OP, it's always better to rotate but if you're only comfortable with one spot, 21 pins will not kill you.  Glutes are big enough that you'll never hit the same spot twice anyways.



It will definitely become a problem. It's 2ml not 1/2.  And the same spot? That's asking for a sterile abcess. I did this on my first run of tri blend hitting quads. In week 4 I stuck the pin in my quad and felt a nasty crunch going in. Ignored it cause I'm sick. Started to push on the plunger and nothing was happening. So I pushed really really hard.  Got it all in. Where it stayed for about a month. And it hurt like hell.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 23, 2014)

I would listen to DSS. One time he had to suck the oil out of my asscheek after I repeatedly pinned 3mls there for weeks at a time. 

I enjoyed it, but he certainly wouldnt recommend it.


----------

